# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato and chubby frog need answer quick please thank u

## frogmadmeg

Can these 2 frogs both live together? 
Can 2 chubby frogs live together

----------


## Crikey

I would say no. I just don't like the idea of mixing any two different types together. I may be wrong, hopefully one of the more experienced members can chime in and give a better answer as I am still pretty new to both types of frogs.

----------


## Daniel

No different species of frogs should not ever live together even if there found in the same areas imo

----------


## Pluke

These guys are right, although I'm not totally against the idea of keeping multiple species in the same tank (under the right circumstances) Tomato frogs should definitely be kept to themselves. They secret a toxin that is potentially harmful to any other animal that would be in the tank.

----------


## Sidius

I know this is an older post but going to throw in my 2cents since I  have a tomato frog and chubby frog in the same enclosure, and have had  them that way for almost 2 years....and never had any issues.  Both eat  very well and get along great, mainly just make sure you provide enough  space for both and offer several different hiding places (you don't want  them to feel crowded).  I also provide a temp variant, one side of the  tank stays around 70 and as you get closer to the opposite side of the  tank, the temp stays around 80-85, with humidity consistent at 80-90%  (everything on timers).  When cleaning, be sure to put each in their own  tub, don't put them together.  Change water bowl frequently.  Only once  have I seen them sitting together waiting for supper, otherwise they  tend to keep to themselves.

----------


## frogmadmeg

> I know this is an older post but going to throw in my 2cents since I  have a tomato frog and chubby frog in the same enclosure, and have had  them that way for almost 2 years....and never had any issues.  Both eat  very well and get along great, mainly just make sure you provide enough  space for both and offer several different hiding places (you don't want  them to feel crowded).  I also provide a temp variant, one side of the  tank stays around 70 and as you get closer to the opposite side of the  tank, the temp stays around 80-85, with humidity consistent at 80-90%  (everything on timers).  When cleaning, be sure to put each in their own  tub, don't put them together.  Change water bowl frequently.  Only once  have I seen them sitting together waiting for supper, otherwise they  tend to keep to themselves.


wow, and it doesn't matter it's an old post hehe

----------

